# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی نساجی

## Parniya

* مهندسی نساجی* 
   *هدف*
 در ابتدا بشر براي تهيه لباس و پوشاک و محافظت از خود در مقابل سرما و  گرما صنعت نساجي را به وجود آورد. سپس زيرانداز و روانداز خود را به ياري  اين صنعت تهيه کرد و امروزه نه تنها انواع پوشاک و فرش و موکت را به ياري  صنعت نساجي تهيه مي کند بلکه براي ساخت ترمز ماشين، شريانهاي مصنوعي، جاده  ها، هواپيماها و سايت هاي فضايي به منسوجات نيازمند است.
 براي مثال بيش از 50 درصد قلب مصنوعي از الياف نساجي درست شده است. همچنين  بيش از 75 درصد استحکام تايرها از منسوجات است و در جاده سازي نيز قبل از  اين که اسفالت ريخته شود، منسوجات ويژه اي را روي سطح جاده مي خوابانند که  عمر جاده ها را افزايش مي دهد. به همين دليل امروزه نمي توان همچون گذشته  صنعت نساجي را به روش استاد و شاگردي از نسلي به نسل ديگر انتقال داد. چرا  که نساجي در حال حاضر صنعتي بسيار گسترده و پيچيده است که اداره آن نياز به  تخصص و تحصيلات دانشگاهي دارد. تخصصي که در رشته مهندسي نساجي مي توان به  آن دست يافت. در کشور ما نيز از سال 1337 رشته مهندسي نساجي در دانشگاه  صنعتي امير کبير داير گرديد و به مرور زمان در دانشگاههاي ديگر نيز ارائه  شد.

 *ماهيت*
 صنعت نساجي مسؤوليت توليد انواع منسوجات اعم از انواع پوشاك، كف‌پوشها مثل  فرش و موكت و منسوجات  مورد استفاده در صنايع ديگر را بر عهده دارد. اين  صنعت شامل بخشهاي مختلفي مي‌شود كه از آن جمله مي‌توان به كارخانه‌هاي  ريسندگي (توليد نخهاي مختلف)، بافندگي (توليد انواع پارچه) ، توليد فرش  ماشيني و موكت و همچنين كارخانه‌هاي تكميل كننده اين كالاها مثل رنگرزي و  چاپ و كارخانه‌هاي توليد الياف مصنوعي مثل نايلون و پلي‌پروپيلن اشاره كرد.
 در نتيجه مهندسي نساجي رشته‌اي است كه دانش و توانايي لازم را براي اداره بخشهاي مختلف اين صنعت به دانشجويان مي‌دهد.
 توانايي هاي فارغ التحصيلان
 بعضي از تواناييهاي فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته به شرح زير است:
 1) بهره‌برداري از واحدهاي توليدي صنايع ريسندگي ، بافندگي ، تريكو بافي، موكت ، قالي‌بافي و كارخانجات تبديل الياف و سنتيك.
 2) حفاظت از امكانات موجود و بهره‌برداري در شرايط مطلوب فني و اقتصادي و رفع اشكالات و معايب.
 3) تطبيق شرايط كيفي و كمي مواد اوليه با محصولات مورد تقاضا و برنامه‌ريزي توليد در صنايع مربوط از نظر كيفي و كمي.
 4) برنامه‌ريزي در ايجاد واحدهاي توليدي در رشته‌هاي فوق‌الذكر.
 5) توانايي ساخت قطعات و ماشين‌آلات نساجي و مدرنيزه كردن ماشينهاي قديمي نساجي.
 فارغ‌التحصيلان صنايع نساجي به عنوان سرپرست خط توليد، مديريت و نظارت در  توليد و اداره كارخانه داراي نقشي حساس هستند. دروس اين دوره شامل دروس  نظري، عملي ، آزمايشگاهي و كارگاهي است و نيز 4 واحد كارآموزي دارد. نظر به  اينكه صنايع نساجي و توليد الياف مصنوعي يكي از فعالترين صنايع كشور است و  نيز از لحاظ تعداد شاغلان و ميزان سرمايه‌گذاري حائز اهميت است، ضرورت اين  رشته مشخص مي‌شود. كارخانه‌هاي نساجي و توليد الياف و مواد شيميايي محل  جذب فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته است.
 *توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه*
 مهندس نساجي يعني كسي كه با برنامه‌ريزي و فكر و منطق خود، مشكلات ايجاد  شده در كارخانه‌هاي نساجي را حل كرده و پيشنهادات جديدي براي بهبود توليد و  افزايش سودمندي كار ارائه دهد. وظيفه‌اي كه تنها به ياري توان علمي بالا و  عادت به تفكر و تجزيه و تحليل دقيق مسائل امكان‌پذير است.
 دانشجوي نساجي براي رسيدن به كارايي فوق بايد پايه‌رياضي خوبي داشته باشد  تا بتواند مشكلات موجود را تجزيه و تحليل كرده و محاسبات لازم را انجام  دهد. همچنين لازم است كه به به كارهاي مديريتي علاقمند باشد چون بيشتر  فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته مسووليت بخشي از كارخانه‌هاي نساجي مثل سالن توليد  و يا بخش كنترل كيفيت را بر عهده دارند.
 در گرايش تكنولوژي نساجي بحث شناخت قطعات ماشين و روش ساخت آنها مطرح است.  به همين دليل دانشجوي اين رشته بايد در دروس فيزيك و مكانيك قوي باشد.  دانشجوي گرايش شيمي نساجي نيز بايد در درس شيمي قوي باشد چون زمينه فعاليت  او به علم شيمي باز مي‌گردد و در دانشگاه نيز دروسي مثل شيمي تجزيه، شيمي  آلي و شيمي پليمر را مي‌گذراند.
 با توجه به اين كه صنعت نساجي پراشتغال‌ترين رشته صنعتي است و بيش از يك  چهارم نيروي صنعتي كشور را در خود جاي داده است فارغ‌التحصيل اين رشته بايد  توانايي كار با نيروي انساني زياد را داشته باشد و در ضمن به كار با  ماشين‌آلات صنعتي نيز علاقمند باشد.
 يك نكته مهم كه همه علاقمندان به رشته نساجي بايد به آن توجه داشته باشند،  اين است كه همه فارغ‌التحصيلان رشته نساجي، مهندس نساجي موفق نمي‌شوند.  چون مهندس موفق كسي است كه در دوره دانشجويي علاوه بر درس خواندن و امتحان  دادن، با مسائل صنعت نيز آشنا شود. يعني واحدهاي كارآموزي را جدي گرفته و  اگر به مناسبت‌هاي مختلف از كارخانه‌اي بازديد مي‌كند، فقط ظاهر كارخانه را  نبيند. بلكه به دنبال مشكلات موجود در كارخانه بوده و سعي كند تا به ياري  مطالبي كه تا كنون فرا گرفته است، راهي براي حل مشكلات موجود بيابد. چنين  دانشجويي مطمئنا پس از پايان تحصيلات مهندس موفقي خواهد بود و فرصت‌هاي  شغلي خوبي نيز پيدا خواهد كرد.
 *معرفي گرايش‌هاي مقطع کارشناسي*
 اين رشته در مقطع كارشناسي داراي دو گرايش : تكنولوژي نساجي و شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف مي‌باشد. 
*تكنولوژي نساجي*
 هدف تربيت افرادي متخصص به منظور بهره‌برداري از صنايع نساجي در تبديل  الياف به نخ ، نخ به منسوجات و روشهاي تهيه ساير منسوجات نساجي است كه  مصارف فني، صنعتي ، مخابراتي و غيره دارند.
 در گرايش تكنولوژي نساجي، دانشجو با شيوه‌هاي تبديل الياف به نخ، نخ به  منسوجات و روشهاي تهيه ساير منسوجات نساجي كه مصارف فني، صنعتي و مخابراتي  دارد، آشنا مي‌شود. تكنولوژي نساجي بيشتر به عمليات فيزيكي و مكانيكي  مي‌پردازد . يعني در اين بخش ، الياف به ياري ماشين‌آلات در كنار يكديگر  قرار گرفته و طي يكسري فرآيندها تبديل به نخ مي‌گردد و سپس نخ‌ها به انواع  پارچه تبديل مي‌شود.
 دانشجوي تكنولوژي نساجي نحوه توليد نخ، پارچه، قالي و موكت را مطالعه كرده  و آموزش مي‌بيند و تا حدودي با طراحي ماشين‌آلات نساجي و قطعات مختلف آنها  آشنا مي‌گردد. در گرايش تكنولوژي نساجي دانشجو با شيوه‌هاي ريسندگي نخها،  مقدمات بافندگي و بافندگي آشنا مي‌شود و همچنين براي شناخت دستگاههاي نساجي  دروسي در ارتباط با علم مكانيك را مي‌گذراند.
 *دروس تخصصي اين رشته عبارتنداز:*
 استاتيك و ديناميك: بررسي نيروهاي وارد به اجسام ساكن و متحرك.
 مقاومت مصالح : عكس‌العمل جامدات در مقابل نيروها و گشتاورهاي وارد بر آنها.
 ترموديناميك: شناخت گرما و آثار آن و خواص گازها.
 اصول ساختمان مواد پليمري: آشنايي با مواد پليمري.
 علوم الياف و فيزيك الياف: آشنايي با ساختمان الياف و فرآيند توليد آنها و خواص فيزيكي و مكانيكي الياف.
 ريسندگي 1 و 2 : آشنايي با نحوه تبديل الياف پنبه‌اي به نخ و ماشين‌آلات آنها.
 ريسندگي الياف بلند: آشنايي با نحوه تبديل الياف بلند مثل پشم به نخ و ماشين‌آلات آنها.
 ريسندگي نخهاي يكسره : معرفي نحوه ريسندگي نخهاي نايلوني و فيلامنتي.
 ريسندگي مدرن : آشنايي با روشهاي جديد ريسندگي نخها.
 مقدمات بافندگي و بافندگي 1 و 2 : نحوه آماده كردن نخهاي ريسيده شده براي بافندگي و نحوه تبديل آن به پارچه.
 تكنيك بافت پارچه : طراحي پارچه روي كاغذ و نحوه دادن فرمان به ماشين بافندگي .
 تجزيه فني پارچه : روش به دست آوردن مشخصات پارچه از روي نمونه آن .
 بافندگي حلقوي 1 و 2 : آشنايي با روشهاي بافندگي تاري و بافندگي پودي.
 رنگرزي، چاپ و تكميل: آموزش رنگرزي و چاپ پارچه‌ها و همچنين نحوه تكميل پارچه‌هاي توليد شده توسط ماشين‌هاي بافندگي .
 كنترل كيفيت آماري: كنترل كيفيت توليدات هر قسمت براي هماهنگي با قسمت بعدي يا جلب رضايت مشتري.
 طرح و محاسبه كارخانه : چگونگي ايجاد يك كارخانه و ارائه طرح توجيهي براي يك كارخانه.
 از آنجا كه صنعت نساجي يكي از قديمي‌ترين صنايع و دومين صنعت كشور بوده از  لحاظ تعداد شاغلان، در سطح زيربناي كارخانه‌ها و تعداد واحدهاي توليدي،  بزرگترين صنعت كشور است. داوطلب بايد در دروس فيزيك، رياضي و مكانيك  دبيرستان قوي بوده همچنين به علت شرايط كار و محيط كارخانه از نظر جسمي و  روحي خوب باشد.
 دروس رشته شامل دروس عمومي، پايه، اصلي و تخصصي است. دوره كارآموزي نيز به ميزان 4 واحد وجود دارد.
 فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌توانند در كارخانجات نساجي و موسسات و ادارات  مربوط به صنايع نساجي به كار بپردازند. اين رشته علاوه بر صنايع نساجي و  پوشاك مي‌تواند در توليد فرآورده‌هايي براي مصارف صنعتي و نظامي نيز كاربرد  داشته باشد.
 *شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف*
 هدف تربيت متخصص در تهيه الياف، كاربرد مواد شيميايي و تكنولوژي مربوط به آنها است.
 در گرايش شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف دانشجو با طرز تهيه الياف و نحوه كاربرد  مواد شيميايي در صنايع نساجي آشنا مي‌گردد و در زمينه توليد الياف، خواص  الياف، مواد رنگزا، خصوصيات مواد رنگزا، مواد تكميلي و نحوه تكميل مواد  نساجي مطالعه مي‌كند.
 به عبارت ديگر گرايش شيمي نساجي به عمليات شيميايي صنعت نساجي مي‌پردازد.  فعاليتهايي مثل توليد الياف، رنگرزي و يا عمليات تكميلي كه روي انواع  منسوجات از جمله نخ، پارچه و ... انجام مي‌شود تا كالاي نهايي آماده شده و  مورد مصرف قرار گيرد.
 در اين گرايش اصول و كاربرد ماده‌هاي شيميايي در صنايع نساجي بررسي مي‌شود  و درسهاي اصلي آن با شيمي شروع شده و همگام با مطالعه اين علم، دانشجويان  دروس مربوط به فرآيندهاي شكل‌گيري منسوجات را نيز مطالعه مي‌كنند.
 *دروس تخصصي اين رشته نيز عبارتند از:*
 استاتيك و مقاومت مصالح : بررسي نيروها و گشتاورهاي وارد بر اجسام ساكن و عكس‌العمل آنها در مقابل اين نيروها.
 شيمي آلي 1 و 2 : آشنايي با سنتز مواد آلي و ايزومري.
 شيمي تجزيه : بررسي محلولها، حلالها ، روشهاي تعيين PH و ... .
 ترموديناميك كاربردي : بررسي خواص گرما روي گازها و اصول ترموديناميكي.
 شيمي فيزيك : بررسي سرعت واكنش‌ها، تعادلها و قوانين ترموديناميكي.
 مكانيك سيالات : بررسي سيالات در شرايط مختلف .
 اصول شيمي پليمر: شناخت پليمرها و خواص و فرمولهاي آنها.
 اصول فيزيك رنگ : بررسي رنگها و خصوصيات آن.
 تكسچرايزينگ: روشهاي تثبيت الياف مصنوعي ، روشهاي ايجاد موج روي الياف مصنوعي و ... .
 اصول شيمي رنگ و مواد واسطه : مطالعه سنتز و توليد رنگ.
 تكنولوژي نساجي 1 : آشنايي با ريسندگي الياف بلند مثل پشم.
 تكنولوژي نساجي 2 : آشنايي با مقدمات بافندگي و بافندگي .
 تكميل 1 و 2 : بررسي روشهاي تكميل روي كالاهاي نساجي از قبيل سفيدگري و ضد بيد و ضد آب كردن منسوجات .

 *رشته هاي مشابه*
 گرايش شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف ارتباطاتي با رشته مهندسي پليمر و همچنين ديگر گرايش اين رشته تکنولوژي نساجي دارد.
 وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر
 امكان ادامه تحصيل در اين رشته در مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكترا ميسر مي‌باشد.
 *آينده شغلي و بازار كار*
 صنعت نساجي بعد از نفت، بزرگترين صنعت كشور است. به همين دليل هميشه  نيازمند مهندس متخصص و كارآمدي است كه بتواند مسؤوليت بخش‌هاي فني و  مديريتي آن را بر عهده بگيرد.
 در ضمن بايد توجه داشت كه برخلاف اكثر رشته‌هاي مهندسي ، رشته مهندسي  نساجي تنها در تعداد محدودي دانشگاه ارائه مي‌شود و به همين دليل بازار كار  اين رشته بخصوص در شهرستانها نسبتا خوب است چرا كه بيشتر كارخانه‌هاي  نساجي در شهرستانها مستقر هستند.
 يك مهندس نساجي مي‌تواند در كارخانجات نساجي به عنوان مديرعامل، رئيس  كارخانه، مديرتوليد (مسؤول سالن‌هاي مختلف ريسندگي، بافندگي، رنگرزي، چاپ و  تكميل زير نظر اين مدير كار مي‌كنند)، مدير بازرگاني (مسؤول بازاريابي،  مسؤول فروش و مسؤول تداركات در اين بخش فعاليت دارند)، مدير مهندسي صنعتي  (مسؤولان آزمايشگاههاي مختلف و كارشناسان كنترل كيفيت بخشهاي مختلف در اين  حيطه كاري فعاليت مي‌كنند) و مشاور كارخانه (مشاور در امور مختلف مانند  خريد خط توليد، طراحي خط توليد، توليد جنس جديد، رفع اشكالات پيش‌آمده در  خط توليد، خريد ماشين‌آلات و بررسي افزايش انعطاف‌پذيري آنها) فعاليت بكند و  يا با بخش نساجي موسسه استاندارد، اداره نساجي و پوشاك وزارت صنايع ، بخش  نساجي وزارت كار (براي بررسي مسائل كارگري، كم‌كردن ضايعات و افزايش توليد و  بهره‌وري)، بخش نساجي وزارت دادگستري (براي تعيين قيمت كارخانجات ورشكسته و  برآورد كردن قيمت كالاهاي نساجي)، سازمان پژوهشهاي علمي و صنعتي و مراكز  تحقيقاتي مانند مركز تحقيقات جهاد سازندگي همكاري بكند.
 *وضعيت نياز كشور به اين رشته در حال حاضر*
 البته فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته با مشكلاتي نيز روبرو هستند. زيرا صنعت  نساجي نيز مثل بسياري از صنايع كشور به دليل بحران‌هاي مالي و همچنين ضعف  مديريت با ركود نسبي روبرو است.
 از سوي ديگر بايد توجه داشت كه صنعت نساجي به دليل تنوع خود، بازار جذب  وسيعي دارد. يعني اين صنعت از يك سو شامل صنايع توليد و آماده‌سازي الياف  طبيعي و مصنوعي مي‌شود و از سوي ديگر شامل سيستم‌هاي مختلف توليد نخ، پارچه  و منسوجاتي مانند كف‌پوشها، فرش‌هاي ماشيني و انواع موكت مي‌گردد و  بالاخره بايد به كارخانه‌هاي تكميلي منسوجات مثل رنگرزي و چاپ اشاره كرد كه  فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته را جذب خود مي‌كند.
 *پيش‌بيني وضعيت آينده رشته در ايران*
 در حال حاضر كارخانه‌هاي توليد منسوجات دچار ركود شده‌اند. در نتيجه  تمايلي به جذب نيروي كار متخصص ندارند. اما همين ركود مي‌تواند آينده روشني  را براي فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته نويد بدهد چون اگر اين ركود ادامه داشته  باشد، صنايع داخلي توان رقابت خود را با منسوجات خارجي از دست مي‌دهند و در  نهايت متوجه مي‌شوند كه براي ادامه حيات نياز به نيروي متخصص و كارآمدي  دارندكه بتواند كيفيت كالا را بالا برده و قيمت تمام شده كالا راكاهش دهد و  اين به معناي زياد شدن بازار كار براي مهندسين نساجي است . البته در حال  حاضر نيز تعدادي از كارخانه‌ها بويژه كارخانه‌هاي خصوصي از مهندسين نساجي  بخوبي بهره‌گرفته و از ماشين‌آلات پيشرفته‌اي نيز برخوردارند و در نتيجه  وضعيت خوبي داشته و حتي كالاهايشان به خارج از كشور صادر مي‌شود.
 دروس پايه رشته مهندسي نساجي در هر دو گرايش
 رياضي عمومي 1 و 2  فيزيک عمومي 1 و 2 
 آزمايشگاه فيزيک عمومي 1 و 2  شيمي عمومي 
 آزمايشگاه شيمي عمومي  برنامه نويسي کامپيوتر 
 معادلات ديفرانسيل  آمار و احتمالات مهندسي




نام گرایش / دانشگاه
ظرفیت رشته
تعداد قبولی های کانون 
در کنکور 91
چارک پائین تراز کانونی
منطقه 1
منطقه 2
منطقه 3
چند از ده کنکور 91

مهندسي نساجي/پوشاک دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهران
35
11
5698
6792
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهران
35
10
5615
5601
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/تکنولوژي نساجي دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهران
35
16
5519
5284
8481
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان
20
10
4937
---
13745
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/پوشاک دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان
20
9
4936
---
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/تکنولوژي نساجي دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان
20
8
4902
---
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف دانشگاه گيلان - رشت
40
15
4898
17548
16279
6723
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/پوشاک دانشگاه يزد
25
10
4802
---
12043
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/تکنولوژي نساجي دانشگاه يزد
25
8
4775
---
32182
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف دانشگاه يزد
25
8
4669
---
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/تکنولوژي نساجي--شبانه دانشگاه يزد
15
6
4634
---
28130
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/پوشاک--شبانه دانشگاه يزد
15
7
4583
---
20992
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف--شبانه دانشگاه يزد
15
6
4532
---
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي نساجي/شيمي نساجي و علوم الياف--محل تحصيل قزوين  مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي كار
60
12
4429
42086
47819
---
نمایش





گزینه 2 + کانون

----------

